# Was mach ich mit einer Matchrute ???



## RickyMike (3. Januar 2008)

Hallo Boardi´s,

hab mir im Sommer eine Matchrute geleistet.
Balzer Magic Cross Fibre Carbon, Ultra Strong 4,50 Meter 1-12 g.

War ein schnell Schuss.

Stand bis jetzt nur im Keller rum. Ist dafür eigentlich zu Schade.

Was kann ich alles mit der Rute machen ??
Bitte bedenken, ich bin Wiedereinsteiger und ein typischer Mann. Ich seh was, es gefällt mir, wird gekauft. 
Mann kann sich ja anschließend Gedanken machen wofür das gut ist.

Deshalb meine Bitte, um Eure Hilfe. 
Wofür ist die Matchrute geeignet ?
Spinnangeln ?
Spriolinoangeln ? (Natürlich nur einen ganz leichten)
Grundangeln ?
Forellenangeln ?
 Hoffe auf viel Antworten und bedank mich im vorraus.
Grüßle
Mike


----------



## Mogway96 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was mach ich mit einer Matchrute ???*

Ein typischer Mann reißt sich zusammen, sammelt seinen Mut, schaut dem Gegner ins Gesicht, wischt sich vorher nochmal über die Lippen und tut es, auch wenn es weh tut ...

ER gibt den Begriff 'Matchrute' in der Suche oder bei Google ein|rolleyes

Nichts für ungut ... aber konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen!!


----------



## RickyMike (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was mach ich mit einer Matchrute ???*



Mogway96 schrieb:


> Ein typischer Mann reißt sich zusammen, sammelt seinen Mut, schaut dem Gegner ins Gesicht, wischt sich vorher nochmal über die Lippen und tut es, auch wenn es weh tut ...
> 
> ER gibt den Begriff 'Matchrute' in der Suche oder bei Google ein|rolleyes
> 
> Nichts für ungut ... aber konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen!!


Danke, dafür bin ich auf dem Board, hab ich gedacht, sonst wäre ich bei Googleboard.de oder so !! Mit der katastrophalen SUFU hier im Board, steh ich, wie anscheinend auch einige andere, auf Kriegsfuß.
Den Mut Unwissenheit zuzugeben hab ich bewissen. Wäre Toll wenn du beweissen würdest, das du mehr kannst als Ironisch sein !!! Also was kann ich mit der Rute anstellen ??
Grüßle
Mike


----------



## Pikepauly (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was mach ich mit einer Matchrute ???*

Prima am Forellenteich zum Angeln mit Pose oder zum Angeln auf alle Cypriniden so bis ca. 10 Pfd. 
Eben hauptsächlich mit Posenmontagen.
Köder, Made, Wurm, Mais.
Schnurstärke sollte so bei 0,18 er liegen.


----------



## Rocky Coast (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was mach ich mit einer Matchrute ???*

Hallo Ricky Mike.
setze meine 3,9 m. DAM Match mit kleiner Stationärrolle mittlerweile auch in erster Linie am Forellenpuff ein. 
Sowohl für leichtes Spiro- als auch Posen- und Grundangeln sehr gut geeignet, vor allem weil man mit dem elastischen Blank selbst große Forellen müde drillt und für die meist nötigen dünnen Schnüre/Vorfächer und die kleinen Haken dieser Rutentyp ideal ist.

Schnurbruch oder ausgeschlitzte Haken sind bei dieser Kombination absolute Seltenheit, und sowohl Werfen als auch Drillen sind mit dem leichten Gerät eine wahre Freude.


----------



## Tricast (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was mach ich mit einer Matchrute ???*

MAtchruten, die englische Art der Rollenrute, sind für das Friedfischangeln in stehenden oder leicht fließenden Gewässern. Matchruten heissen die auch nur bei uns auf dem Kontinent, im Mutterland werden Waggler- und Stickruten unterschieden.
Mit der Matchrute wird bei uns hauptsächlich mit dem Waggler und sinkender Schnur geangelt. Du kannst die Rute aber auch am Forellensee einsetzen zum Schleppen. 

Gruß Heinz
Wir sehen uns auf der Stippermesse in Bremen


----------



## RickyMike (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was mach ich mit einer Matchrute ???*



Rocky Coast schrieb:


> Sowohl für leichtes Spiro- als auch Posen- und Grundangeln sehr gut geeignet.


 
Erstmal Danke.
Natürlich kommen jetzt ein paar Fragen
1 Spiroangeln mit leichtem Spiro Okay, aber Wurfgewicht 1 - 12 g. da hab ich ein wenig bedenken. Wie genau muß ich das Wurfgewicht bei der Matchrute nehmen ? Laut Balzer ist die ja eh Unkaputtbar.

Auf was angelst du auf Grund mit der Rute ?

Kombimiert mit dem Post von Pikepauly (auch Dir Danke), wäre ja Schleien oder Karpfenangeln (natürlich kleine Karpfen)damit möglich.

Grüßle
Mike


----------



## Rocky Coast (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was mach ich mit einer Matchrute ???*

Obwohl ich die Rute selbst nicht kenne dürften Spiros bis 15 Gramm kein Thema sein. 

Selbst größere Spiros müßte die verkraften können, ist aber wegen des schlechteren Auswerfens und Führens nicht ratsam.

Zum Beangeln von Friedfischen ist dieser Rutentyp ja ursprünglich entwickelt worden und von daher sind kleine Karpfen in einem hindernisarmen Gewässer sicher kein Problem.

Da ich beim Friedfischangeln meist relativ tiefe Baggerseen mit Laufpose und Stopper beangele kommt die Match da häufig an ihre Grenzen. Der Stopper verhakt sich nur zu gerne in den kleinen Rutenringen, der Anschlag verpufft zu häufig bei einem Biss in größerer Tiefe. Zum Posenangeln auf Rotfedern an der Oberfläche oder an einem eher flachen Gewässer ist die Match aber klasse. Einen kleinen, leicht vorbebleiten Waggler bringt sie an dünner Schnur auf richtig große Weiten. 

Auf Grund habe ich jetzt am Forellenteich schon öfter mit der Match erfolgreich geangelt:
Ein kleines Blei von fünf bis zehn Gramm, den Haken bestückt mit auftreibenden Maden,
Castern, Bienenmaden oder Forellenteig. Selbst zarte Bisse erkennt man ähnlich wie an einer Pickerrute sehr schnell, und die federnde Aktion gibt der Forelle keine Möglichkeit auszusteigen und ermüdet den Fisch zuverlässig.
 Auch wenn die Match dafür nicht konzipiert wurde, die Methode funktioniert und macht Riesenspaß.


----------



## spinner14 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was mach ich mit einer Matchrute ???*

Ich benutze meine Matchrute (4.20m und 20 Wg) zum Posenfischen auf Karpfen,Brassen,Forellen.... ein.
Als Rolle eine 2500er mit 0,18er sinking line bespult

Du kannst die aber auch bestens zum Spirolinoangeln verwenden


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was mach ich mit einer Matchrute ???*



RickyMike schrieb:


> Mit der katastrophalen SUFU hier im Board, steh ich, wie anscheinend auch einige andere, auf Kriegsfuß.


 
Hallo Mike,

na, die Suchfunktion kann nur so gut sein, wie der Titel des Threads. Geh mal auf erweiterte Suche und Gib Matchrute unter " Im Titel suchen " ein. Da bekommst Du mehrere Seiten angezeigt, wo auch sicher einiges an Tip´s zu finden ist.

Davon abgesehen ist eine Matchrute sehr vielseitig einsetzbar und Deine Frage daher gar nicht so einfach zu beantworten. 
Im Prinzip kann man sagen:
Die Matchrute ist für das feine bis ultrafeine Posenfischen auf kleine bis mittlere Fische am besten geeignet. Da gibt es halt Dutzende verschiedener Methoden. Je nachdem ob man im Stillwasser oder im Fließwasser angelt. 
Verrate uns doch mal ein bisschen mehr über die Gewässer die Du befischst oder die Fischarten die Du bevorzugst.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## RickyMike (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was mach ich mit einer Matchrute ???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> 
> na, die Suchfunktion kann nur so gut sein, wie der Titel des Threads. Geh mal auf erweiterte Suche und Gib Matchrute unter " Im Titel suchen " ein. Da bekommst Du mehrere Seiten angezeigt, wo auch sicher einiges an Tip´s zu finden ist.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Ralf,
zu den Gewässern die ich in naher Zukunft befischen will, kann ich leider noch nichts sagen. Die muss ich erstmal finden.
Interesse hab ich evtl. an einem Stück Neckar, im Hafen bei Esslingen und vielleicht noch eine Gastkarte beim Tübingerverein. 
In den letzten Jahren, hab ich hauptsächlich im Urlaub geangeln. 
Seit gestern hab ich wieder einen Blauenschein (direkt für 10 Jahre) und kann mich in der Nähe umschauen nach passenden Gewässern. 
Was nicht leicht ist in BW, da es an Gewässern mangelt. Also für Tips in die Richtung wäre ich Euch auch dankbar#6.

Grüßle
Mike

(Auf jedenfall, scheint der Schnellschuss, beim kaufen der Rute, nicht verkehrt gewesen zu sein)


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was mach ich mit einer Matchrute ???*

Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, ich hab eben gerade erst gesehen, das es ausser der Suche, oben links, noch eine Suche gibt mit Popupmenü

Doch, glaub ich Dir :vik:


(Auf jedenfall, scheint der Schnellschuss, beim kaufen der Rute, nicht verkehrt gewesen zu sein


Nein, ne Matchrute ist nie verkehrt. Dein Instinkt hat Dich schon richtig beraten.


----------



## Abramis_brama (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was mach ich mit einer Matchrute ???*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Prima am Forellenteich zum Angeln mit Pose oder zum Angeln auf alle Cypriniden so bis ca. 10 Pfd.
> Eben hauptsächlich mit Posenmontagen.
> Köder, Made, Wurm, Mais.
> Schnurstärke sollte so bei 0,18 er liegen.


 
Sorry, aber die Rute is mit ner 18er Leine total überfordert, auf so ner Rute fischt man ne 10er, max. 12er, is ne reine Rotaugen und Brassenmatch, bei nem Karpfen is die nur noch krumm und du kannst keinen Druck mehr ausüben!


----------



## RickyMike (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was mach ich mit einer Matchrute ???*



Abramis_brama schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die Rute is mit ner 18er Leine total überfordert, auf so ner Rute fischt man ne 10er, max. 12er, is ne reine Rotaugen und Brassenmatch, bei nem Karpfen is die nur noch krumm und du kannst keinen Druck mehr ausüben!


 
Ich hab heute mit der Rute auf Forellen gebitscht 18 schnur ist drauf. Die, die ich mit der Matchrute gefangen habe, ich bin schlecht im schätzen aber ca. 35 - 45 cm. lang und ca 800 gr. schwer, ich hoffe das stimmt so halbwegs von Größe und Gewicht, der Drill war ein absoluter Traum, ging jedenfalls Sau stark ab.

Für die Dropshotmontage, also 8 gr. Birnenblei, ca. 40 cm drüber eine Schlaufe, haken mit ca. 60 cm dran und durchziehen. Hab damit 2 Forellen von der o. g. Größe gefangen, aber dafür taugt die Rute nicht wirklich. Die Aktion ist dafür zu weich.

Ansonsten super Rute, macht spass damit zu angeln.

Grüßle
Mike


----------



## schaumburg4 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was mach ich mit einer Matchrute ???*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Prima am Forellenteich zum Angeln mit Pose oder zum Angeln auf alle Cypriniden so bis ca. 10 Pfd.
> Eben hauptsächlich mit Posenmontagen.
> Köder, Made, Wurm, Mais.
> Schnurstärke sollte so bei 0,18 er liegen.



waggler sind hervorragend zum Matchangeln ...
und wenn man mal riskannt angeln will gehts auch auf aal gut,...|supergri
an 0.14mm schnur nen 76cm Breitkopf, das merkt man gut^^:m,...war reines glück das ich den noch rausgeholt habe!
glg schaumburg


----------

